# Joke; don't read if you are pro media.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is darn near the way some of them work. Especially the main stream like ABC, CBC, and NBC.

Two boys in Boston were playing baseball when one of
them was attacked by a Rottweiller. Thinking quickly,
the other boy ripped a board off of a nearby fence,
wedged it into the dog's collar and twisted it,
breaking the dog's neck.

A newspaper reporter from the Boston Herald witnessed
the incident and rushed over to interview the boy. The
reporter began entering data into his laptop,
beginning with the headline:

"Brave Young Red Sox Fan Saves Friend From Jaws Of
Vicious Animal"

"But I'm not a Red Sox fan," the little hero
interjected.

"Sorry" replied the reporter. "But since we're in
Boston, Mass, I just assumed you were."

Hitting the delete key, the reporter from the local 
liberal newspaper began: "John Kerry
Fan Rescues Friend From Horrific Dog Attack"

"But I'm not a Kerry fan either," the boy responds.

The reporter says, "I assumed everybody in this state
was either for the Red Sox or Kerry or Kennedy. What
team or person do you like? "

"I'm a Texas Ranger fan and I really like George W.
Bush" the boy says.

Hitting the delete key, the reporter begins again:

"Arrogant Little Conservative Brat Kills Beloved
Family Pet"


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

That's a JOKE  ; sounds real to me  
I've been in Mass. before and I think if that was to really happen, the press would have called the animal rights nutballs to the scene as well


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

That is very believable :eyeroll: Which in turn makes it sad but true...........


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

In that state,.... I'd believe it. That's why our nick name for that state is Assachesetts.....

uke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

sad but true is right.... :eyeroll:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

NBA OR NFL?

36
have been accused of spousal abuse

7
have been arrested for fraud

19 
have been accused of writing bad checks

117
have directly or indirectly bankrupted at least 2 businesses

3 
have done time for assault

71
repeat

71
cannot get a credit card due to bad credit

14 
have been arrested on drug-related charges

8 
have been arrested for shoplifting

21 
currently are defendants in lawsuits, and have been arrested for drunk driving in the last year

Can you guess which organization this is?

Give up yet? . . . . . . .

Niether, it's the 535 members of the United States Congress&#8230;. The same group of Idiots that crank out hundreds of new laws each year designed to keep the rest of us in line.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Dano, my guess would have been the Vikings


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

:lol:


----------

